# 60GB IBM Platte> Partition zerschossen?



## Toasti2000 (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo mitnander,

Habe folgendes Problem:

Habe eine 60GB IBM Platte, partitioniert in 2 Partitionen die seit einigen Wochen nimmer ganz mag. Dachte erst sie wäre vollständig kaputt, aber anscheinend geht nur die erste Partition nicht.

Wenn ich die Festplatte in einen PC hänge und dann darauf zugreifen will kommt immer ein regelmäßiges Geräusch und nach einer Zeit sagt er die Partition sei nicht formatiert und will sie formatieren.(?) Meine Vermutung ist jetzt, dass die erste Partition aus welchen Gründen auch immer zerschossen ist und er deshalb einfach nicht drauf kommt.

Nun meine Frage: wenn ich die Partition nun formatier, hab ich hinterher noch Chancen mit einem Datenrettungsprogramm die Daten wiederherstellen zu können? Und gibt es überhaupt Chancen darauf das die Partition nach der Formatierung wieder läuft?

Vielen herzlichen Dank im Voraus!

Sind echt wichtige Sachen drauf, wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

greetz,

toasti2000


----------



## kasper (23. Januar 2004)

Wenn du die Daten noch retten willst, dann darfst du nicht formatieren. 

Eine gute Datenrettung Software ist GetDataBack. Mit der Demoversion kannst du sehen was noch auf der defekten Partition drauf ist, und kleinere Dateien retten.


----------

